# XML und XSD einbinden



## vodn7v (22. Jun 2009)

hallo,
ich habe eine xml datei in die ich eine XSD datei einbinden möchte. Diese soll aber ausschliesslich lolal gezogen werden, weil es seien kann, dass ich zeitweise keine Internetverbindung habe während das Tool läuft.



```
<smooks-resource-list 
xmlns="http://www.milyn.org/xsd/smooks-1.1.xsd" 
xmlns:jb="http://www.milyn.org/xsd/smooks/javabean-1.1.xsd"  jb:noNamespaceSchemaLocation="C:/TestFiles/smooks-1.1.xsd"
>
```

ich habe es mit schemaLocation versucht. jedoch muss dazu doch auch immer der url pfad mit angegeben werden oder?
geht es auch ohne ? 


danke


----------



## musiKk (22. Jun 2009)

Uhm... XSD-Schemata bindet man doch anders ein? Ich kenns etwa so:

```
<smooks-resource-list xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
xsi:schemaLocation="http://www.milyn.org/xsd/smooks/javabean-1.1.xsd C:/TestFiles/smooks-1.1.xsd">
```
Ansonsten siehe z. B. bei den w3schools.


----------

